# Ioline Crystal Press II C-Stick Stuck



## BSMAZ (Mar 14, 2012)

I have the Ioline CP II. Is anyone have issues with the componant that has the C-stick. It won't go over to pick up the stones from the sorter bowl 2. It seems to move from left to right fine, when it first is turned on but then when I started the job, it moves over to the left edge of transfer paper and won't move over to the #2 sorter bowl. I have cleaned the entire machine, changed the c-stick, changed the job that I am trying to print but nothing seems to be helping. Anyone have this problem? I don't see any issue on the Ioline website.

Not sure what else to try and I have many orders to complete. HELP!!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Sherri,
I would send Slick art on here a note, she has this machine and might know what the issue is,, 
I would send her a PM, also get ahold of Tom He is a member too as well, If you need any contact info let me know
Sandy jo


----------



## BSMAZ (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry but I'm kind of new to the Forum. How do I find a member?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is Slicks member name allhamps
You can go to the search box and type that in and her posts will come up, 
Then you can click on her name and send her a pm or contact her.

I know she is moving into a new Shop and might not be around to much right now.

She has this machine and may or may not have suggestions for you.

I would try the dist you got it from as well.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Sherri, I just sent you a private message. It sounds like somehow your setting for sorter bowl #2 is not set right.

look on the bottom of your cp2 on the right side front by the controls. There should be a sticker there with the setting for the #2 sorter bowl that Ioline used to set it up.
close down the Ioline software and open up the Ioline control center. leave your cp2 on and make sure the light is green
go to set pick up locations, select sorter bowl #2 and type in the number from the sticker on the machine. You may have to adjust the number up or down a little to make sure the c-stick is landing in the center of the stone, but this should fix the problem if I'm guessing right


----------



## BSMAZ (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you! Problem solved. It was the Sorter bowl setting in the Ioline Control Panel.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Glad you are back up and running


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Great job you guys,, woohoooo


----------

